# Setting X - Trees



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I don't fish for crappie but might start. Somerville is packed with them, but I wouldn't mind adding to what others have done. 

Wouldn't it be better to have three or four trees 10 to 15 feet apart. That's what I was thinking to do this winter. 

Here is one found Saturday just before we added some ornaments to its limbs!


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Be sure to PM the coordinates We've been talking about doing this ourselves, just haven't gotten around to it. Maybe this will be the year we get it done.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

a large youpon bush works better..... not x-mas trees


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

dropped some in last winter, fished well in the spring. set out in 15-18ft of water


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I just wish they wouldn't stick them in prime WB spots...I put a lot of ornaments on them 
last week!

Cat...what lake are we talking about?

I have found most all of them in Somerville in 10 - 12 feet right on a ledge coming up to about 6 to 8 feet.

Seriously Brandon; I will PM them to you Somerville guys if I get around to doing it. I doubt I will fish more than a time or two a year. My wife likes trolling a lot more than anchoring up on a spot to fish.

Momma's; Yaupon would be a lot easier to work with.



I recall reading something years ago about using a pallet to hold them down...

What is the best way to secure one to the bottom?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

A two hole cinder block with nylon #60 trotline cord.
Plain old pasture red cedars work very well.

PVC "crappie condos" are the easiest to fish around but the most expensive and time consuming.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Momma's Worry said:


> a large youpon bush works better..... not x-mas trees


I definitely have some youpons I could use.


Captn C said:


> I just wish they wouldn't stick them in prime WB spots...I put a lot of ornaments on them
> last week!
> 
> Cat...what lake are we talking about?
> ...


I'll do the same. We don't get to fish very often either, so having places to fish once we hit the water helps.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

I posted last year with pictures but cleanest,easy to handle and remains upright. Make a couple forms about 6X8 and 7" depth or Blue Bunny 5 qt ice cream container and set near a fence to help arrange tree or limbs upright. Set tree in the container and get a bag of Sackrett ( broken bags about $1- 1.50) and pour into container and let set. One bag will make 4 to 5 sets.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

What is the ideal water depth for a lake like Somerville...max depth that I have found is 25 feet when the lake is full. Been seeing most 18 to 20 FOW.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Also what about setting three or four trees 10 to 15 feet apart? Good or bad?


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I'd be happy to help set some. I'm close to the lake and fish there often.


----------



## Hoggwilde (Apr 22, 2014)

I fish the Ville periodically..well frequently. 
Crappie is gold- youll find Willow works best. Sville isnt a deep lake, and just about every point/drop/ridge has brush. Ive found 8-10FOW works best. Rarely find me fishing any deeper. Be prepared for the LMB guys to locate the brush soon and quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I agree that there is is already one on every point, hump or ridge. I have 8 or 9 marked in my GPS that I've found when trolling for WB. In all my trip to the lake this summer I have only see one of them being fished in 15 days of fishing.

We caught two Crappie and three Black Bass yesterday trolling for WB on SV.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Someone posted a few years back about using four old tires wired together upright. Sounded like a good idea. Any drawbacks.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

redduck said:


> Someone posted a few years back about using four old tires wired together upright. Sounded like a good idea. Any drawbacks.


When I drive down country roads..I see all the discarded tires I can stand...I prefer the natural STUFF..like ...brush/willow/youpon/x trees/even lumber /etc...it will clean itself up with time...


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

I'd like to remind everyone when creating structure for fishing, please do it with care and know what you're doing. Using substandard materials to sink it or sinking it too shallow will have someone cussing you because their prop got tangled up in the rope/cable/material you used. Here's a good link to some proper structures and how to set them up- https://tpwd.texas.gov/fishboat/fish/management/habitat/fish_attractor_types.phtml


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I'm still cussing (even with them being done correctly) when I troll into one of the trees. But we did have a Largemouth grab our lure when it pulled free from one bush.

The guys on Somerville have been very creative on where they set some of there "trees". 

It might not be right for me to tell everyone their secret spot, so stop reading now so you will not know! LOL

But they are about 5 feet from the no wake and the shoal buoy markers. Pretty smart of them setting them there...not so smart me trolling that close to them. But you go where the fish are. They are also on the inside of the markers. So I will let you figure out where and which one have the trees next to them.

I guess I really need to start fishing for Crappie. Somerville is really set up for a guy to fish for them.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Just doing a search on the web for Lake Somerville and found an old post from 2009 on the Texas Fishing Forum. A guy there is posting the same thing about guys setting "trees" by many of the no wake buoys all over the lake. 

Just an FYI guys it's not legal to tie off on those buoys!


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Bout 40+ years ago TPW set out 2 with welded metal barrels in a stack 3 barrels high and 5 wide on bottom with ends cut out and sackette weigh. I was able to land mark with flasher to locate as the state markers didn't last. The crappie were stacked like cordwood until the metal rusted away but I'd say plastic barrels and pvc would do the job


----------



## Hoggwilde (Apr 22, 2014)

Captn C said:


> Just doing a search on the web for Lake Somerville and found an old post from 2009 on the Texas Fishing Forum. A guy there is posting the same thing about guys setting "trees" by many of the no wake buoys all over the lake.
> 
> Just an FYI guys it's not legal to tie off on those buoys!


Most of those are around Rocky SP.

With a few around Welch. Good hunting 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

